# ferrel hogs taken with airguns in Oklahoma....



## MnAirGunner (Dec 3, 2008)

105# Ferrel hog taken April 2008 @ Shiloh Ranch, Ada, OK. One shot from about 38 yards just behind the eye and just below the ear. never took a step after pellet hit him.... dropped in his tracks!









Group of fellow air gun enthusiasts from across the country gathered for a very special hunt at this traditional Bow Hunters only ranch. The ranch owner also enjoys high performance air rifles and allows us this special hunt. This next season, I plan on using my .50 Dragon Slayor air rifle, .490 Hornady round @170gn. vel of approx 680 fps.









This is a AirForce Condor customized .25 cal featuring a LotharWalther barrel. Shooting a 42 gn., .25 cal. lead pellet. The adaptor seen below rifle, will "shroud" the barrel to make it mouse fart quiet!


----------

